# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  new york
hallo ihr!

ich suche leute, die sich im mai und juni in new york aufhalten (zwecks pj, dr-arbeit etc)
bin selbst in dieser zeit zum pj dort und wei von  frheren aufenthalten, da es ganz nett ist, dort auch mal deutsch zu sprechen...!!
wrde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet!!

anne

----------


## Jani

Hallo Anne,
ich war letzte Woche in New York und es hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich PJ-Chirugie vielleicht dort machen mchte!!! (erst im Dezember)
Wielange vorher mu man sich um einen Platz bemhen? Was kosten die Studiengebhren + Unterkunft? Hast Du Adressen?

Wenn Du Zeit hast, wrde ich mich ber eine Antwort sehr freuen!

Jan

----------

hallo jan,
bin am mount sinai hospital mitten in manhattan. bewerben sollte man sich nicht frher als 6 monate im voraus, pro 4-wochen-elective kostet es $300. wohnen kann man im wohnheim direkt neben der klinik fr ca. $700/monat. ich war schon mal zum famulieren dort, es hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
die adresse der studentensekretrin: 
kyle.kanter@mssm.edu

hoffe, das hilft dir weiter!
grsse
anne

----------


## PipiLangstrumpf

Hi Anne, Hi Jan,
ich liebe N.Y. und finde es einfach klasse, da ihr dort famuliert, bzw. habt. Ich habe das auch ganz fest vor!
JEtzt werde ich allerdings ersteinmal ein paar Tage zum Sighseeing, Shoppen, etc. da sein. Ich freue mich schon riesig! Ich bin Anfang Juni da; ich glaube ab dem 5. und fliege an dem kommenden Wochenende dann auch schon wieder zurck (bin vorher noch in Indiana, Ft. Wayne).
Wie ist denn im Moment das Wetter so in N.Y.C.?
Bis dann ihr beiden, PL  ::-winky:

----------

hallo pipi,
das wetter ist super, sonne und ca.25 grad. im krankenhaus ist es ziemlich laessig, man ueberarbeitet sich nicht gerade und hat auch noch was von der stadt. echt zu empfehlen!
viel spass hier!
gruus von anne

----------

Hallo,
musstet Ihr am Mount Sinai Hospital eigentlich das USMLE Step 1 vorweisen oder reichen die deutschen Examen?
Gre Tomek

----------


## Thomas24

USMLE I steht in den Bewerbungsunterlagen drin.
Ansonsten wird ein Schreiben vom Dekan verlangt, warum und weshalb Step I nicht abgelegt wurde 

(sprich: vorformulieren bla,bla,bla weil Student in Deutschland bla, bla Physikum und Stex 1 sind quivalent zu Abschlu der US Premedphase bla,bla wir wrden den o.g. Studenten untersttzen in seinem Anliegen einen Teil seiner Ausbildung an ihrem Haus zu absolvieren bla, bla vielen Dank fr ihre Kooperation, ihre Universitt xy). 

Viel Spa in NY !

----------

Kann mir jemand von den Gluecklichen, die schon in New York am Mount Sinai PJ gemacht haben, bei folgendem helfen:
Ich habe mich schon vor mehr als 2 Monaten mit allen Kram beworben und als Antwort darauf ein paar Wochen spaeter erhalten, dass ich mehr electives choices und einen Tetanus-Booster nachreichen soll.  Das habe ich getan, aber seitdem: absolute Funkstille.
Wie waren Eure Erfahrungen mit der Bewerbung? Wann habt Ihr definitiv Bescheid bekommen ob es klappt oder nicht?
Ich muesste schon in zwei Monaten dort eigentlich anfangen, daher ist das alles ziemlich knapp... Lohnt es sich, ein wenig Druck zu machen?

Tausend Dank fuer Eure Hilfe,
Karenin

----------

Hallo Mount Sinai Veteranen,

was habt Ihr denn auf der Bewerbung unter core clerkships angegeben. Famulaturen oder Uni-Kurse? Hat einer von Euch dort zufllig internistische Fcher gemacht?

Vielen Dank
tomek

Karenin: Kann Dir leider keine Tips aus eigener Erfahrung geben, aber probier doch mal bei denen anzurufen. Viel Glck mit der Bewerbung.

----------

Core clinical clerkships wuerden hier unseren Uni-Kurse entsprechen, aber es ist nicht wirklich wichtig, ob Du nun Famulaturen oder sogar eventuell ein PJ-Tertial angibst - es wird Dich niemand danach fragen.
Ich habe einen Bericht im Net gefunden, anscheinend geht es nicht nur mir so mit MSSM, auch andere haben erst nach hartnaeckigen Nachfragen oder sogar erst vor Ort (!) erfahren, ob sie ueberhaupt einen Platz bekommen haben...
Nicht sehr spassig, aber wenn man von einer Person abhaengig ist...
Viel Glueck bei Deiner Bewerbung.
Karenin

----------

Hallo Karenin,
Danke fr den Tip. Wie lange vorher hast Du denn die Bewerbung hingeschickt? Erst vor Ort zu erfahren, ob man genommen wird ist ja nicht besonders toll, vor allem nicht falls man frs PJ hingeht.
Schne Grsse 
Tomek

----------

Ein tip fuer alle interessenten: man sollte niemals, NIEMALS!, seine bewerbung mehr als 6 monate vorher hinschicken - dann hagelt es absagen! vier bis sechs monate vorher ist der optimale zeitraum, wie auch in den unterlagen angegeben, und da versteht die verantwortliche keinen spass. ich spreche gerade vom pj, ich weiss nicht, wie es bei famulaturen aussieht.
es gibt bessere programs in new york als mount sinai (cornell, columbia, bestimmte sachen von nyu) , aber man bekommt eben bei mount sinai  recht einfach einen platz und es kostet nicht soviel, wie bei den topsachen.

Good luck!
Karenin

----------

Das mit den "Topsachen" sollte man sowieso nicht zu ernst nehmen. Ob du als Student an einer vermeintlich renommierten Uni warst oder bei einer vergleichsweise einfachen, spielt sowieso keine grosse Rolle. 
Jeder Chefarzt, der das in einer Bewerbung liest, weiss, dass man als Student in Stanfort nicht mehr machen darf als woanders und dass auch dort die Lehre vom jeweiligen Attending bzw. Resident abhaengt.

----------

Hallo,

ich mchte unbedingt mal in den USA, am liebsten in New York famulieren, tue mir allerdings super schwer mit der Bewerbung. Was muss da rein? Hat einer von euch vielleicht seine Bewerbung noch gespeichert?
 Wrde mich riesig ber antwort unter angeljojo@hotmail.com freuen!

Julia

----------


## blanko

Kleiner Tip(p):

unter www.medizinstudent.de gibts meines Wissens eine Infopage ber Auslandsbewrebungen und fr die USA auch detaillierte Infos+Probeformulierung.

blanko

----------

Ob man an einer renommierten Uni war oder in einer schlechten spielt m. E. eine sehr grosse Rolle! Der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Unis in den USA ist wie Tag und Nacht. 

Erstens sind die renommierten Programme auch bekannt fr hervorragende Lehre und Forschung, was man von einer State University in der Pampa nicht behaupten kann. 

Es geht auch viel weniger darum, dass man "viel machen" kann, sondern dass man viel beigebracht erhlt!

Weiter ist eine Rotation als Student vielerorts inoffizielle Voraussetzung, um spter als Fellow oder gar Resident wieder dorthin zurckgehen zu knnen. D. h. wenn man spter an die guten Unis will, sollte man unbedingt als Student schon dorthin gehen, oder es jedenfalls versuchen, da die Chancen, dass  man genommen wird, sehr klein sind. Habe 30 Bewerbungen verschickt und bis auf zwei alles Absagen erhalten. Wenn es klappt ist es jedenfalls ein Glcksfall.

Zudem lassen sich leider viele Chefs auch von "klingenden Namen" beeindrucken.

----------

